# Berkley AMP Series Rods?



## Bubba

Any of you guys looked at these? Seen one at my local tacke shop yesterday and they look pretty nice for the money(only 29.99). Split grip and all. Im thinking about getting one after christmas for an extra river rod. Heres the link to them....

https://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod.php?k=134134&sk=0&p=PURAS562L (1139457)


----------



## Jim

Never seen that one before. Have you used that AVID yet?


----------



## ilinimud

Hmm...I was going to splurge on a St. Croix Mojo Bass, but this has got me thinking. Thanks for posting this Bubba.

Here is a write up on them from TackleTour. I like that Lightning Rod ! It would match my new Vision very well. Too bad they dont have a 7 foot Medium.


----------



## Bubba

Jim said:


> Never seen that one before. Have you used that AVID yet?



Yup! :mrgreen: It's AWESOME!

Reason i'm thinking about getting one of these though is because I like a shorter rod(6') when fishing the river.

But i've kinda changed my mind on these AMP rods now. I went back to the tackle shop yesterday and gave a second feel to one....it wasn't what I originally thought. I guess I wasn't really giving it much thought when I first felt of the rod....The blank has got that real cheap feel to it, and I don't care for the eyes they use on those Berkley rods. So I don't know about that. #-o


----------



## russ010

If the tackle shop really wants to sell rods/reels, they will let you mount one of their reels that is similar in weight to what you have and let you get a feel for it before you buy. I test out everything before I buy it because I don't want to deal with returns, especially if it's only because I don't like the way they feel.

I've got 1 lightning rod that I have as a spare incase anything happens to my other nicer rods... They have good hooksets, but the sensitivity is just not as sensitive as I like it - but for $20 (I think the walmart had it mislabeled) it's an awesome rod.


----------



## mr.fish

About 2 weeks ago I had read an article in FLW outdoors about the new lightning rod. Supposed to have braid-proof aluminum oxide guides, so you don't have to worry about using braid and screwing up your guides. Personally I have never had a problem with braid burning up guides on any rod I own, but I guess it's whatever you can say to sell something. Looks like more of a back up rod, and not a bad price either.


----------



## bAcKpAiN

I really like the Berkley Lightning rods that I own. Got three of them for $13/piece at walmart on clearance.


----------



## bassboy1

If you want a cheap, but reasonably good backup rod, the Berkely Cherrywood series at Wallyworld may be worth looking into.


----------



## bAcKpAiN

I own a few cherrywood rods as well. They are nice, but have a bit more of a spongy feel to the action compared to the lightning series. I use the cherrywoods for the crankbaits.


----------



## CTAngler481

Nice, I need new rods, and I am on a college budget!


----------



## Bubba

bAcKpAiN said:


> I own a few cherrywood rods as well. They are nice, but have a bit more of a spongy feel to the action compared to the lightning series..



Thats what I can't stand. I hate fishing with a "spongy rod". Which is why I decide i'm not that crazy about those AMP rods. I've got a Lightning rod, which is a decent rod for the money....but still not really crazy about it which is why I now have it leaning in the corner of my room as a spare if needed.


----------



## bAcKpAiN

CTAngler481 said:


> Nice, I need new rods, and I am on a college budget!



As far as bang for the buck for a budget rod I would have to say the lightning series from berkley get my vote. If you have a Walmart nearbye take slew of them to the self price scanner, you might be surprised at what they ring up at. I have a total of 5 lightning rods, and the most I have spent for any one of them is 13$ from three different WallyWorlds. They might not get you the sensitivity and lightweight feel of a kistler, but if you are like me, having a rod that costs a few hundred $$ is out of the question anyway. I would highly reccomend them for a rod under 30$.


----------



## whj812

After a run in with my dog and my BPS Graphite Series rod I typically use when river fishing or tossing a fluke......(he bit it in half??? :roll: ) I picked up one of the AMP rods for 19 bucks at Dicks today. Its about the same feel as the Cheapo BPS Graphite Series rod.... we'll see how it handles. I like the fact that it is extremely lightweight and It should handle those river fish nicely.


----------



## shootisttx

I don't care for the flashiness of the new Lightning Rod series, but I do like the older ones. Also I like the Cherrywood series. I don't find them all that "spongy"...especially in the MH weight. I'll put a Revo or Chronarch Mg on a Lightning Rod and bank fish with that combo any day. If you catch it on a tree limb or something else happens that is common when fishing from the bank, a broken rod is not a catastrophe. I save my high-dollar rods for fishing from the boat.

I look at these rods as "inexpensive", not "cheap".


----------



## jigster60

I'm like you backpain... I use the cherrywood rods for cranking too been using them for about 4 yrs now... I broke my fav. crankbait rod 4 yrs ago fishing a tourny and had to make a quick replacement the night before the last day of tourny so i went to wally world and purchased one of these not because of the price even tho it is a good one but because it just felt good and that was the only place that was open lol... I was impressed so much that i didn't try to replace my old rod and like i said i been using them ever since go a got a med. for deep cranking and a med. heavy for lipless and shallow cranking... i really like the feel of them and the hook up ratio is just as good as my old rod ... i use a david fritts 4.7.1 for deep cranking and a 6.3.1 for shallow and lipless cranking on them and all i can say WORKS FOR ME lol


----------



## ilinimud

I have one of the IM7 Field and Stream rod (dont know the modulus) and i fished it right next to my St. Croix Mojo Bass for months. Now the Mojo has been sold. I really like the Field and Stream rod. It is very well built and sensitivity is good. I got it on close-out for 19.99. Sweet Deal when i liked it better than a 90 dollar rod. Good Spinnerbait rod too.


----------

